# File sharing between Mac and PC



## macfreak (Nov 14, 2004)

My Powerbook G4 has 10.3.4 installed and my PC has Windows 2000. I've tried the SMB solution but I think the problem with that is my Powerbook and PC are not on the same subnet because I am using Airport with my Powerbook. (Plugged into my Linksys router: cable modem, PC, Airport Basestation) Other than using third party software and/or wiring my Powerbook, does anyone know of a solution to this? Any recommendations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

-Tony


----------



## bassboneman (Dec 2, 2004)

The reason you have 2 subnets is that you have 2 routers acting as DHCP servers and giving out IP addresses.

You can set the Airport base station to stop giving out IP addresses, in other words, to stop being a DHCP server. It will then act as a plain wireless access point and become part of your Linksys router's network. Your Mac will then get its IP address from the Linksys and your Mac and PC will be on the same subnet and you can start to configure file sharing.

Here are instructions, from apple.com, on how to do this:

Using the AirPort Base Station as a Bridge 
You can turn off the base station s Internet sharing features (providing IP addresses to AirPort computers using DHCP or NAT) to allow bridging between the network s wireless and wired computers. 
With bridging turned on, AirPort computers have access to all services on the Ethernet network. The base station does not provide Internet sharing services. 
To set up the base station as a bridge: 
1 Open the AirPort Admin Utility and open your base station s configuration. 
2 Click the Network tab. 
3 Remove the checkmark from the Distribute IP addresses checkbox.

I hope this works for you. Let me know how it works out.


----------

